
You need to outthink your lazy brain (2013) - respinal
https://bigthink.com/in-their-own-words/explanation-freeze-sometimes-you-need-to-outhink-your-lazy-brain
======
msie
I really hated all the ads and fancy layout of the page. And I don’t think
there was a lot to read.

